# Preseason Sale: BEST PRICES & FREE SHIPPING!



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

JOIN US FOR OUR PRESEASON SALE APRIL 27- MAY 6

Southwest Raft & Jeep
1430 Main Ave
Durango, CO 
(970) 259-8313
shop.southwestraftandjeep.com

PROMO CODES BELOW FOR ONLINE SALES

BEST PRICES OF THE SEASON! 10%-50% OFF STOREWIDE 
Rafts, Cat Tubes, Paddle Cats, SUPs, Inflatable Kayaks, Frames, Oars, Paddles, Coolers, Dry Boxes, Dry Suits, Wet Suits, PFD’s, Paco Pads, Water Shoes, Chacos, and more.

ALSO STOCKING TEPUI ROOF-TOP TENTS, SNOMASTER FRIDGE/FREEZERS AND RHINO RACKS including roof racks, bike racks, cross bars, awnings, cargo baskets, cargo boxes, etc.

STOREWIDE SALE ON NEW AND USED GEAR

IF YOU CAN'T JOIN US IN STORE, YOU CAN STILL SAVE BIG ON ALL YOUR FAVORITE WHITEWATER GEAR. USE THE BELOW PROMO CODES DURING THE SALE PERIOD. REMEMBER WE ALSO OFFER FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS OVER $249!

Save 10% using Promo Code SALE10. It can be used on Rafts, Cat Tubes, Paddle Cats, Frames, Kayaks, Stand up Paddle Boards, Paco Pads.

Save 15% using Promo Code SALE15. It can be used on Dry suits, Dry tops and bottoms, Wetsuits, Shorts, Helmets, Cargo Gear, Stitched Goods, Throw bags, and Flip Lines.

There will be other items online that are already discounted and you will not need a promo code. The above items you will need to use the promo code to get the discount.


----------

